# FL GSD rescue - question about a trainer



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

There is an ad on Craigslist from a trainer that says he used to work with German Shepherd Rescue of FL. 

I wondered if anyone knew of him and his training methods. His name is Ace Hunter and his web site is http://www.projectgooddog.com 

Please sing his praises here or PM me otherwise. 

Thanks!


----------

